# Royal Victoria Hospital, Kent. Nov '11



## UrbanX (Nov 15, 2011)

So with the promise of a near mint hospital, I set off at silly o clock in the morning to do the 305 mile, 6 hour round drive to Folkstone to see this beauty. 











I’d love to tell you who I explored it with, but people kept on showing up, so apologies if I’ve forgotten you! Definitely present were: Nelly, Skeleton Key, Trogladyte, Mrs Trogladyte, Ian, Ginge, but I think I counted 13 of us at one point. 











I’m not a fan of graffiti, but I have to admit this did make me snigger: 





Most of the people had been around 6 months previous to this, and were constantly apologising for how stripped is was, but I love it like this! 











This hospital is an oldie, dating back to 1846, and as such has been known by a few different names over the years: Folkestone Dispensary (1846-1863), Folkestone Dispensary and Infirmary (1863-1890), Victoria Hospital (1890-1910) 

Cot & Scales





These take the p**s don’t they? 










Folkestone's Royal Victoria Hospital was built, facing Radnor Park, between 1889-90, at a cost of around £7,300, it boasted such luxuries as 33 beds, a dispensary, consulting and operating rooms.

I think there are some missing lists  





I was told this was a fully serviceable studio earlier this year: 






In October 2008 Plans to sell part of the Royal Victoria Hospital in Folkestone were placed on hold after bats were found in the building. During an ecology survey bats were discovered in the back of the main building . 
















My favourite place there was the records office, and although stripped of nearly everything, there were still a few gems to be found if you looked hard enough: 











Doctors diaries






























Thanks for looking.


----------



## Silent Hill (Nov 15, 2011)

Well worth the road trip mate. Liking this very much


----------



## Priority 7 (Nov 15, 2011)

Excellent as always Urbanx


----------



## klempner69 (Nov 15, 2011)

Crackin stuff L.


----------



## nelly (Nov 15, 2011)

Stunning photos as always mate, it's a shame it had been emptied but I enjoyed it anyway, the start of a very good day exploring Kent 

Are you going to add the video showing my ample bottom?


----------



## urban phantom (Nov 15, 2011)

Great job mate loved it thanks for sharing


----------



## kevsy21 (Nov 15, 2011)

Excellent pics,looks a great explore.Well done.


----------



## UEP-Wales (Nov 15, 2011)

Fantastic photos mate! Looks a stunning explore!


----------



## FlutterGirl (Nov 15, 2011)

Nice one! Loved those photos


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 15, 2011)

nelly said:


> Stunning photos as always mate, it's a shame it had been emptied but I enjoyed it anyway, the start of a very good day exploring Kent
> 
> Are you going to add the video showing my ample bottom?



Lol, as I seem to have spent the day filming it, here is said video...
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KJZJV6sPB4g[/ame] 

I have cut the sound, which is hilarious:

Nelly:Caught on fence: "Can you help?" 
UrbanX:"No, I'm filming" 
then you just hear Nelly say "Li you fu..." 
then it cuts out, lol! 

Oh and before anyone get upset about giving access details away, us climbing through this fence has NOTHING to do with accessing this building!


----------



## cogito (Nov 15, 2011)

UrbanX said:


> I was told this was a fully serviceable studio earlier this year:



And several thousand 12" vinyls! I guess it's to be expected that it'd be stripped out though


----------



## mummyshambles (Nov 15, 2011)

well done on getting in guys.i tried this one when on my holidays in Folkestone in August but drew a blank...


----------



## heeftmeer (Nov 16, 2011)

Very nice details over there. Its not so bad with your English locations after all


----------



## Lightbuoy (Nov 16, 2011)

Very nice -the shot looking up the stairwell makes me a bit wobbly though! 

Ta very much for posting


----------



## Bluedragon (Nov 16, 2011)

Excellent pics as always! Love the video aswell the soundtrack is great!


----------



## nelly (Nov 16, 2011)

Lol, great video Li, you quite clearly got me from my best side!!!


----------



## King Al (Nov 17, 2011)

Superb as usual UX, I like the look of this place


----------



## nelly (Nov 18, 2011)

Okay, my take on the day................



Visited with Skeleton Key, UrbanX, Trog and Mrs Trog, Urban Ginger and IanB

Since it construction, the hospital has been known by a few different names......Folkestone Dispensary from 1846 to 1863, then between 1863 and 1890 it was called The Folkestone Dispensary and Infirmary, follwed by The Victoria Hospital between 1890 and 1910 and lastly The Royal Victoria Hospital from 1910 onwards.

The Hospital in 1898





In 1973 the maternity unit was transferred to Willesborough Hospital and following the opening of the William Harvey Hospital at Ashford in 1979, the Royal Victoria was transformed into a centre for geriatric, stroke rehabilitation, eye surgery and general practitioner patients.

On the 14th September 1944, the Hopital was hit by a German shell. Two members of staff and a passing member of the home guard were killed.





In 2005 it was decided that 2 wards were to close at the hospital,and in 2006 it was announced that the old victorian building at Royal Victoria was to be put up for sale by it’s owners, the East Kent Hospitals NHS Trust. Within a week an action group was setup, Save OUR Royal Victoria.






The East Kent Hospitals NHS Trust confirmed in 2007 that the building would be sold, but did pledge to re-locate some of the services into adjacent hospital buildings which were remaining open.











In 2008 the East Kent Hospitals NHS Trust committed to retaining all services at the current hospital site with a £3.6 million investment in upgrading and modernising the remaining buildings. There was also a deal struck to retain the main building facade of the origenal Victorian building when the land is developed.
















As the trust wants to sell the site with planning permission for houses, it first commissioned an ecology survey - during which the pipistrelle and rare serotine bats were discovered in the back of the main building and in the separate Wakefield Hall.











This has set back the trust's plans by around nine months, while further information about the protected species is collected and alternative roosts are provided.
















Director of facilities Howard Jones said: "We had not noticed any bats before the survey so it was a surprise. It is a bit of a nuisance, but planning is a tricky thing these days, the trust is to apply for a licence to remove the bat roosts and to make sure they are caused minimum disturbance."
















*BATS 1 - Developers 0*


































​


----------



## johno23 (Nov 18, 2011)

A great couple of reports and write ups

You have got some great shots and covered the old place well.Liking the "peely paint"decay.

I am amazed at what "appears" to be patients records etc just lying about,I know we find allsorts on explores but there has been some health authorities clobbered for doing that fairly recently.

Also respect for doing the big mileage to get there


----------



## TeeJF (Nov 19, 2011)

Issa nice!    

Like that lots matey! I reckon you did the right thing driving down! Petrol money well spent...


----------



## Cuban B. (Nov 19, 2011)

Shame it's been partially stripped but it still looks good and untrashed inside.


----------



## Gramma6 (Nov 19, 2011)

Hi, first-time poster here just admiring some of the great photos on this site 

For saying the hospital only closed down fairly recently, I'm surprised at how badly the paint has peeled in some sections of the building! Otherwise it seems in pretty good condition. Also I agree that it's shocking that the hospital still contains old patient records although I must confess, being the nosy (or should I say curious ) git that I am, I would definitely have looked through them


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 19, 2011)

Awesome pics nelly! Really ace history too, I dunno how you find these old pics! I'm glad the stitch worked too, looks awesome! 
Oh and welcome to the forum Gramma6!


----------



## nelly (Nov 19, 2011)

Gramma6 said:


> Hi, first-time poster here just admiring some of the great photos on this site
> 
> For saying the hospital only closed down fairly recently, I'm surprised at how badly the paint has peeled in some sections of the building! Otherwise it seems in pretty good condition. Also I agree that it's shocking that the hospital still contains old patient records although I must confess, being the nosy (or should I say curious ) git that I am, I would definitely have looked through them



The speed at which the peely paint has happened may have something to do with the fact that a lot of the windows have been removed to allow for the framework for the steel shuttering thus allowing the damp in.

If you are unaware of how it works, steel shuttering is normally put on like this, steel cover on the outside, long bars (wider than the window) with holes in on the inside, long threaded rods with dome heads go from the outside and through the holey bar and are bolted from the inside, there, clear as mud!!!



UrbanX said:


> Awesome pics nelly! Really ace history too, I dunno how you find these old pics! I'm glad the stitch worked too, looks awesome!
> Oh and welcome to the forum Gramma6!



Cheers mate, the old pics come from trawling through Google, thanks for joining us, it was a bloody good (but long) day!!!


----------

